# New England R/C Tracks



## MobileMikeV (Aug 8, 2003)

*Where are New England RC Tracks?*

I am an ex-oval racer looking to start up in on-road racing this coming spring/summer to prepare for next season. Before I start researching equipment, I would like to get a feel for any and all tracks in my area; I live in Warwick, RI.

Also, if anyone has any input on chassis, I would like to start off with the most advanced car on the market; I have high skill levels in oval, but have never attempted on-road and would like to have a vehicle with every option open.

Any help would be greatly appreciated,

- Michael Voccola


----------

